# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس > مكتب د. رضا محمود العبد >  التظلم من قرار والقضيه فى القضاء

## هشام العريان

باختصار قام اربع اشخاص بتكوين شركه لتوظيف الاموال فى الادويه ودعوا الناس وعملوا افتتاح لشركتهم ولموا اموال من الناس ونصبوا عليهم فقمنا بعمل محاضر ضد هذه الشركه وارفقنا بها عقد الشركه وهو عقد شركة تضامن بينهم -عقد ايجار مكتب الشركه -عقد المخازن -شهادة مزاولة التجاره -وصلات امانه على طرف ضحوابه كان يوقع وصلات للناس لحفظ حقوقهم على انه المدير المسؤل حسب العقد الزى كان يطلعوا الناس عليه .وحققت النيابه معنا ثم رفعت المحاضر للمحامى العام بطنطا الزى رفعها لنيابة الشؤن الماليه والتجاريه مع العلم ان تحريات الاموال العامه بطنطا اكدت على اقوالنا .  ولكن فوجئنا بقرار النيابه باستعاد شبهة تلقيهم اموال من الجمهور واستبعاد توظيف الاموال استنادا على اننا الشاكين والمشكو فى حقهم من نفس القريه وبهذا يختفى تلقى اموال من الجمهور والعلنيه وجاءت القضيه من نيابة الشؤن للنيابه للتصرف فيها على اننا لم يبقى لنا من الاوراق الا وصلات على طرف واحد منهم فقط واهملت النيابه جنحة النصب الثابته من الاوراق ضدكل افراد الشركه باركانها الماديه والمعنويه واوراق الشركه والتحريات واخرجتها النيابه هنا بكفر الزيات جنحة خيانة امانه وحدد لها جاسه مستعجله وتاجلت لللادعاء المدنى على الشخص الزى وقع الوصلات فقط .  فهل يحق لنا عمل تظلم من قرار نيابة الشؤن مع العلم بانه (قام العديد من الناس من خارج القريه ومن خارج المحافظه بعمل محاضر ضد هزه الشركه وبهذا اصبح الجمهور والعلنيه حسب رايهم موجودين)ومع العلم بانه الان القضيه فى القضاء ولكنها على طرف واحد فقط من اصحاب الشركه وتعتبر على هزا القرار انه تم استبعاد او حفظها بالنسبه لبقاقى اطراف الشركه فهل على ضوء هذا يمكن لنا عمل تظلم من قرار نيابة الشؤن الماليه والتجاريه نتيجه ل(المحاضر الجديده -وجود شهود لم يت سماعها -سماع اقوال من اصحاب الشركه موجود فى السجن ولم يتم استجوابه)فاغيثنا بسرعه وهل من محامى يمسك لنا هذه القضيه متخصص فى مثل هذه القضايا رقم تليفونى   0129791495

----------

